# Money tip! using the crafting tool!



## Yellowbird (Oct 28, 2017)

I noticed that if you craft the Ranch bed then it cost 260 to make!
and sells for 460! giving you a profit of 200 coins! 
And it only requires 3 min of production and 6 common craft items to make!


----------



## Coach (Oct 28, 2017)

If you need bells then this is good! However, since cotton is essential to build the tents early on, I don't think it's the best use of materials.


----------



## ClefairyKid (Oct 28, 2017)

ohhh!! thank you very much  i need the bells atm haha


----------



## Yellowbird (Oct 29, 2017)

Coach said:


> If you need bells then this is good! However, since cotton is essential to build the tents early on, I don't think it's the best use of materials.



Ohh, thats right but you can only have up to 2 tents? 
Unless you use the second spot to build the item you can unlock from maxing your tent!
But good to know that its a trick to use with caution unless you are lucky and getting a lot of cotton from your villagers!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 29, 2017)

How do you sell furniture ??


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 29, 2017)

This is cool, but I'm pretty stocked up on bells at the moment it's the materials I'm always running out of haha


----------



## kayleee (Oct 29, 2017)

How do you sell furniture?


----------



## Yellowbird (Oct 29, 2017)

After you have crafted it then you go to the marketplace and talk to Timmy or Tommy and/or the Able sisters or kicks! 
Then you can sell


----------

